# DIY Co2 setup, what exactly do i need?



## Murphy-18 (27 Jun 2009)

Ive decided to setup a DIY yeast co2 system thingy. Ive read what i need for the mixture which is pretty simple. I was just wondering, people say attach to an airstone, others say this is not really effective. I was wondering could i use my powerhead as a diffuser if not what shold i use, and also do i just switch the powerhead on to start the co2 up, do i even switch it on at all? Does the co2 need to be on 24/7 because my powerhead is only on 8-9 hours a day, how does the co2 start to work?. So far what ive read is that i need as far as equipment is:

Bottle (will a 2L coke bottle be alright?)
Air line
Scissors
Check valve
Drill
Silicone (can i use superglue?)

Is it that easy?

Could somebody please fil me in on exactly what i need and how to setup, or if any body could give me a good link with a step by step guide, it would be greatly appreciated. I know these are silly questions but i hinestly have non clue, this will be my first co2 only running on a rio 125, and why spend hundreds of Â£Â£Â£ when i can make this?   

I know there are some real wizards or here who know everything about planted tanks and co2 etc.., i hope someone can help me out.

Thanks folks


----------



## chump54 (27 Jun 2009)

hi there,
check out 
http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-CO2 ... -Aquarium/
http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/DIY-Yeast-CO2/7/

you don't need the sealant if you drill a small hole in the lid and cut the tubing at a very shallow angle and pull it through with pliers.



			
				Murphy-18 said:
			
		

> I was wondering could i use my powerhead as a diffuser if not what shold i use, and also do i just switch the powerhead on to start the co2 up



you have no choice diy co2 is on 24/7... power head might work, try it? or you could get a diffuser from ebay. 



			
				Murphy-18 said:
			
		

> Is it that easy?


yep... give it a go... the materials are not pricey.



			
				Murphy-18 said:
			
		

> and why spend hundreds of Â£Â£Â£ when i can make this?


you gets what ya pay for. Pressurised works better but is more money. DIY co2 is not very stable as you are relying on a biological process, it takes time to get going. your goal is stable co2 otherwise algae will be an issue, not enough co2, algae, not good enough distribution, algae. pressurised systems allow for greater control, more stable, but cost more money.

have you looked into easycarbo?

Chris


----------



## Murphy-18 (27 Jun 2009)

I have been using easycarbo along with Giovanni's Fertil+. Worked fine for me. My tank isnt heavily planted, i only have a few non demanding plants. BUt i would like to set up a DIY co2 to maybe experiment more with different plants   
Think i will look into getting a proper diffuser, any certain size or brand etc..

Thanks for the elp.


----------



## chump54 (27 Jun 2009)

the small or medium size should do the trick.

but i might be wrong here but I think you can grow almost everything with easycarbo check out

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=4527

Chris


----------



## Themuleous (28 Jun 2009)

chump54 said:
			
		

> but i might be wrong here but I think you can grow almost everything with easycarbo check out



Except valls, hornwort and other fine leaved plants, as it tends to make them melt 

Sam


----------



## chump54 (28 Jun 2009)

thanks sam, i knew there was a few just couldn't remember which   

Chris


----------



## Murphy-18 (28 Jun 2009)

Also ive read that it is best to use a tag team bottle method, like using two 1 litre bottles instead of a 2litre one, as you wil be able to shake them up every other day and it will produce a constant flow of Co2, which also prevents algae more.

Is this accurate information?

Thanks again


----------



## Themuleous (28 Jun 2009)

Murphy-18 said:
			
		

> Also ive read that it is best to use a tag team bottle method, like using two 1 litre bottles instead of a 2litre one, as you wil be able to shake them up every other day and it will produce a constant flow of Co2, which also prevents algae more.



Yeh good idea.  Change them a few days apart, as said, to balance out the co2 levels.  Or if like me you're lazy just have one and change it just before or after lights out then it has time to build up again over night when Co2 levels don't matter 

Sam


----------



## Murphy-18 (28 Jun 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Murphy-18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think its a bit too late now i couldnt wait so i just went ahead and used a 2 litre coke bottle   I dont have an actual diffuser so i have just jammed the airline into my 305 intake, wil this work?

Also how do i know when its all out of producing co2 and i need to add more, and do i just empty the old stuff and start from scratch with new mixture?

help appreciated as always


----------



## chump54 (28 Jun 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> my 305 intake, wil this work


keep an eye on it, it might build up in the filter, again one of those try it and see what happens things. if/when you get a diffuser you can put that under the inlet, it works for me but I know others have had gass build up issues.



			
				Murphy-18 said:
			
		

> Also how do i know when its all out of producing co2


well this depends on your recipe/temperature, but just keep an eye on it you'll notice a reduced bubble rate, and as long as you keep the recipe the same you'll now how long to expect it to last, after a couple of months.



			
				Murphy-18 said:
			
		

> and do i just empty the old stuff and start from scratch with new mixture?


yep

Chris


----------



## Murphy-18 (28 Jun 2009)

Thanks alot for the help everyone, i shall see how it goes


----------

